# Would you fly in the 2ww?



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I know that there are probably no medical reasons not to fly during the 2ww but still... I feel I have done so much to get to this stage. What would you do? Would you fly or not? I will have my 5 day transfer on Tuesday morning (fingers crossed everything goes well and I will still have embryos to transfer). I think I will have to test 12 days after that (please correct me if I am wrong). I would like to go home (2 hours flight) for a week of holiday and also because I want to do some medical checks. I have a dodgy lump between my chest and breast. I will ask my clinic but would really appreciate your advice too. This is my second cycle and so far it is looking much better than the first one so I don't want to undermine things
Good luck everyone!! Xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Padellina, 

I had DE treatment in Spain and flew back about 2-3 days after 5 day transfer and I'm now 33 weeks pregnant. My consultants, both home and abroad, knew I would have to fly back and never gave any warnings etc. The Spanish consultant only advised during the 2 ww not to have sex, do any strenuous exercise or drink alcohol.
Good luck xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello my lovely
A lot of ladies fly home after transfers and get there Bfp,I went to Athens and flew back to uk with a 3yr old to then drove 6 hours to get home from Airport and I got my BFP,I took asprin and made sure I was well hydrated and kept doing my leg exercises wilst sitting on seat,if it's going to stick it will regardless ,good luck my lovely in what ever you decide 

Katie xxx


----------



## eksf (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Padellina,

I had to fly twice during my 2ww due to work commitments and did ask same question on my cycle board. Both flights were short (about an hr duration). My consultant was ok-ish with me flying as long as I drink lots of water, wear flight socks and flight duration no more than an hr. I did get my BFP but also got OHSS while I was away from home which was hard to deal with. Ultimately it is your choice and if you are comfortable with flying go for it. There are no real medical reasons against it. Whatever you decide, wish you good luck and all the best.


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello ladies, thank you very much for all your responses. I really appreciate your help. This website is amazing! 
I have started my 2ww with 2 blasts on board today.  I have not bought my ticket yet but I think I am going to do it tomorrow. 
Many thanks again! 
Xx


----------

